# General > Birdwatching >  First lark

## Fulmar

I heard and saw my first lark of the year yesterday, soaring and singing its heart out in a bright blue sky. Absolutely magical. I always hear the first one above the fields about this time and mark it on the calendar and rejoice that summer is on its way. It lifts the spirits like nothing else.
And first pied wagtail today!

----------


## Ballymore

I couldn't believe it when I saw and heard my first skylark on Valentines Day! Lifted my spirits too though I thought it was a bit early for the poor wee thing.

----------


## Kenn

Saw and heard our 1st one on the 16th Feb. that was a week or so earlier than normal.

----------


## Fulmar

First pair of Yellow hammers yesterday. Always a joy to see those and think that we are lucky to have them in Caithness as believe that their numbers are in decline(?), sadly.

----------


## Kenn

Been meaning to go a walk along Yellowhammer track here in Caithness. Saw 1 at Tarbet Ness back in February.

----------


## Ballymore

We are lucky to have Yellowhammers here - there is a pair that visit the bird table sporadically and the most I've seen in one time is 6!

----------


## Fulmar

I got fed up with staying in (due to the snow) so ventured out for a walk anyway. I've been trying all winter to get a half decent picture of a tree creeper as I absolutely love them and so enjoy watching them. I managed it today (although still not very good) so well pleased!

----------

